# How do I get there sooner??



## Wexman (Apr 6, 2012)

Some advice please been looking at this forum for a while now but first time posting , people are always so helpful on this forum

Long story short is, we are wanting to immigrate to saskatchewan (after nearly 4years unemployed in this joke of a country) myself, hubby and 4 kids 14,12,9,2Went to expo in march been applying for jobs everyday since then.Hubby is a Carpenter/Roofer got job offer and didn't take it money wasn't high enough we felt to immigrate for.

Got another job offer today sounds very good ,money etc is good really want it.Have been emailing employer as he was asking what we have to do to get hubby out there.
So as much as we know is (now correct me anyone if we have this wrong please)
Get job offer, apply to SINP , hopefully get nomination ,apply to CIC for TWP, then apply for PR when we are out there????

Problem is the feeling that we are getting from the company is that they want hubby as soon as possible so we are afraid that this job offer will be gone even though he is very interested in hubby.

Is there anyway that we can get hubby out quicker can he get job offer and get nomination from SINP and go out then while maybe application is in CIC??Is this possible???
If its not can we do anything else ???

Sorry not such a short story after all 

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Wexman said:


> Some advice please been looking at this forum for a while now but first time posting , people are always so helpful on this forum
> 
> Long story short is, we are wanting to immigrate to saskatchewan (after nearly 4years unemployed in this joke of a country) myself, hubby and 4 kids 14,12,9,2Went to expo in march been applying for jobs everyday since then.Hubby is a Carpenter/Roofer got job offer and didn't take it money wasn't high enough we felt to immigrate for.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there's not much you can do to expedite the matter without forst obtaining a work permit. You need to go through the process and should read the following:-
https://www.apps.gov.sk.ca/apex/f?p=305:1


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wexman said:


> Some advice please been looking at this forum for a while now but first time posting , people are always so helpful on this forum
> 
> Long story short is, we are wanting to immigrate to saskatchewan (after nearly 4years unemployed in this joke of a country) myself, hubby and 4 kids 14,12,9,2Went to expo in march been applying for jobs everyday since then.Hubby is a Carpenter/Roofer got job offer and didn't take it money wasn't high enough we felt to immigrate for.
> 
> ...


If the company with the job offer can get an LMO then once approved your hubby could fly out and apply for TWP at point of entry and then you could apply once in canada for PR.this is a much quicker route but obviously some people feel less secure.but its the quickest.thats what we done. good luck


----------



## Wexman (Apr 6, 2012)

irishgirl33 said:


> If the company with the job offer can get an LMO then once approved your hubby could fly out and apply for TWP at point of entry and then you could apply once in canada for PR.this is a much quicker route but obviously some people feel less secure.but its the quickest.thats what we done. good luck


Thanks for the replies...

irishgirl how long does it take to get an LMO ??
What would hubby need to do at POE to get a TWP??

The plan is for him to go out first for 6 to 8 weeks and for us to follow then.Would myself and the kids have to get an open work permit and study permits at POE aswell???

Would love to hear your story how you done it if you don't mind .

Thanks again


----------



## Wexman (Apr 6, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Unfortunately there's not much you can do to expedite the matter without forst obtaining a work permit. You need to go through the process and should read the following
> 
> Thank you will have a read through this .


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Wexman said:


> Some advice please been looking at this forum for a while now but first time posting , people are always so helpful on this forum
> 
> Long story short is, we are wanting to immigrate to saskatchewan (after nearly 4years unemployed in this joke of a country) myself, hubby and 4 kids 14,12,9,2Went to expo in march been applying for jobs everyday since then.Hubby is a Carpenter/Roofer got job offer and didn't take it money wasn't high enough we felt to immigrate for.
> 
> ...


hi we have applied with sinp too with job offer.from wexford.when did ye apply


----------



## hollieanddan (Apr 16, 2012)

How did you get a job so quickly, did your husband apply for jobs advertised on line? I have heard it is quite hard to get a job whilst still in the uk. We would like to move next year as still have some saving to do! Just trying to work out when hubby should start applying!


----------



## Ghayoor (Apr 4, 2012)

my savings are very short here in UK. I want to fly to US where i can save more and earn more with low LoC please tell me how to become so sharp to get click and have job. I shall be looking for your reply


----------

